# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick >  Book 6

## danilo.sarcinel

Hi guys! I m new here, so I dont know if anyone here knows the answer, but... is there any news about the reprint of Book 6?

----------


## drDunkel

I think the usual answer to this is that it is only the Giant who knows and that news of this sort will be posted.

----------


## Zarhan

> Hi guys! I m new here, so I dont know if anyone here knows the answer, but... is there any news about the reprint of Book 6?


Book 6 is still available at least on Amazon.

In Europe, from Amazon.de: https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Order-Sti...dp/0985413964/
US, Amazon.com, https://www.amazon.com/Order-Stick-6...dp/0985413964/ - this one has "8 left in stock" at the time of this writing.

So no particular rush for a reprint just yet.

----------


## rohanvos

I was going to ask the same thing about Blood Runs in the Family. I swore I had a copy of it, and am in the process of doing a comic swap with buddies and I can not find where mine went. Checked the usual sources onine and there are none available. If anyone knows where to get a copy I will gladly eat crow and purchase it.

----------


## littlebum2002

How much crow do you want to eat? 

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Boo...-srp1-_-title1

 :Eek:

----------


## rohanvos

Was out of stock by the time I checked :(

----------

